# All Nissan National meet. March 18-20 Phoenix AZ



## ultimatuc (May 1, 2004)

After much planning and coordinating, the 2005 All-Nissan Nationals will now be a full 3-day event held at Firebird International Raceway in Phoenix, Arizona, March 18-20, 2005.

The great news about this is, we will be co-hosting this event with the largest name in import events, NOPI!!!!

Here is the itinerary thus far:

NICO dinner and pre-meet Friday night
Car show (with a Nissan-only fairway, numerous Nissan classes)
2 days of 1/4 mile drags (on one of the fastest tracks in the US!)
Vendor booths and midway
db Drags - audio competition
Bikini contest (yay!) 
Music, DJ's and Games 
A coordinated Nissan-only "night cruise" caravan to the Pavilions (make room!)
"Hard parking", w00t!
Burnout Contest 
Drifting or Auto-X sessions (still TBA)
Engnie swap contest (still TBA)
After Dark Party

Check out this link:
http://ndra.nopi.com/ndra_2k4/kd_dsp_art_detail.cfm?vaid=297

....and this link:
http://www.********.com/zeroforum?id=159


----------



## NOPIMAN (May 8, 2004)

*from NOPI*

FIrst of all I want everyone to know we are very excited to be associated with the "ALL NISSAN NATIONALS". It will be held in conjunction with our first event of 2005 and we will do our best to bring you a great event. That being said, this is what is going on as of now.
Location: Firebird Raceway, Phoenix , AZ
Date: March 19-20 (March 18 NICO may be hosting a function Off Site)

1) General Admission at Firebird Raceway:
Weekend Pass - $40
Single Day Pass - $25
Children 6-12 - $5.00
Children under 6 - free

2) There will be a whole separate Nissan car show division separate from the rest of the event. Show Classes and Prize money are currently being put together. JDM Classses and NOPI CHIC classes will be included. Cars must be presant Sat & Sun to compete in these clases but a Sunday only classs will be available if you can only make it on Sunday. There will be no cash payouts for Sunday Classes.($65 for Driver, Passenger and vehicle - 2 days)

3) There will be a full Pro NDRA Drag race featuring the fastest Nissans on the planet along with Sportsmen classes and NOPI CHIC classes so anyone can race all weekend. ($65 driver and vehicle only)

4) None competitive open session drag racing will also be available for Saturday and Saturday night. The amount of open session racing will be determined by weather and track conditions - i.e. oil-downs and such. ($35 Driver and vehicle for Saturday only)

5) Currently checking on Pro Drift exhibition. The track has already rented the area we needed for this to some type of motorcycle event. We will make a site inspection in the next week or so to determine if an alternate area can be used. Due to insurance regulations, to allow anyone that wants to to drift during this event will not be possible.

6) Auto X is currently being considered and will be addressed after site inspection.

7) NOPI TUNERVISION will be filming the first show for 2005 at this event. The show has been doing great and each of last year shows got 10-20 replays during primetime on SPEED CHANNEL and is still currenty a nightly feature. Of course a feature on the "ALL NISSAN NATIONALS" will be a big part off this first episode.

8) NOPI's national Swimsuit contest kicks off this weekend also with a total yearly payout of over $17,000. $1000 will be awarded at this event.

9) Professional female Jello Wrestling is back for its 2nd year.

10) NOPI Saturday night Freakshow will be in full swing with is new 2005 edition.

11) Tons of magazine and media exposure is guaranteed so look good, bring out your cool rides and plan to have fun.

12) Way Crazy Burn-out Contests Sat & Sun. Pretty much anything goes except pre-rigged explosions.

13) NOPI CHIC Model Search.

14) REGISTRATION: Registration will be up at nopi.com as soon as we determine the classes to use for the car show. Maybe a week of so.

I'll be posting more info as I get it.....

We've never been to Phoenix but I've heard you guys and gals really party hard out there. I must find out for myself. Anyone think they might make it out to the event?

NOPIMAN


----------

